# What tool is this?



## skiprat (Aug 20, 2009)

:biggrin:
Like to guess what this is for and how it works?
If someone tells me EXACTLY what it is and how each bit works, then I'll make them one, if they want one:wink: ( free, of course ):biggrin:
No clues though!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## rpearson (Aug 20, 2009)

Sounds like fun, I'll take a stab at it.  Besides, it looks like a heck of a nicely made tool.

My guess:
It's for pen dis-assembly to pull the pen transmission out.


----------



## dntrost (Aug 20, 2009)

:biggrin:Man if that is what it is I want one!!!!!!!:tongue:


----------



## bitshird (Aug 20, 2009)

A dumb guess would be a pin vice, but the knob on the top has me puzzled, I can see how placing a small drill in the split end of the gadget then tightening the nut on the other end could draw up in the hole on the end with the splits in the metal IF the hole had a taper to it. at first I thought it might be a closed end mandrel of some sort, but the knod might get in the way. 
Like I said it was just a DUMB guess.


----------



## dgscott (Aug 20, 2009)

This is a Mitchell and Butler barman persuader. You insert the threaded end into the barman's ear when he announces "last round," and turn the yellow knob until all the resistance drains out the opposite end. The resistance can then be collected in a container and cast in polyester resin to be turned into blanks for high end pens for wishy-washy executives.

Of course, it's just a guess.
Doug


----------



## Rollerbob (Aug 20, 2009)

It's a Kazoo.......I'm just having trouble figuring out which end goes in your mouth!:biggrin: Hell, I don't have a clue!:frown:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 20, 2009)

Of course it's a Whatyamacallit and you can make thingamabobs with it.


----------



## Rollerbob (Aug 20, 2009)

A tube insertion tool. The nut expands the other end to the tube size and the handle slides it into the blank!


----------



## skiprat (Aug 20, 2009)

Wow !!!! You guys are GOOD !!!!

Wrong, but good:biggrin:

I just tarted it up a bit. :biggrin:  I decided that the nut and the yellow knob looked ugly. :redface:


----------



## Bill Sampson (Aug 20, 2009)

A reaming devise for a brass tube?

Bill Sampson, Richmond


----------



## Manny (Aug 20, 2009)

Pen disassembly but not for tranny. My guess is for pulling a pressure fitting out. Closed end pens or a pen with the same size pressure fitting on each side(long click, JR Gent ect)

Screw opens and closes the jaws
Knob extends or retracts the jaws

Or vise versa


Manny


----------



## jimbob91577 (Aug 20, 2009)

*I agree with Manny...*

It sure looks like you could use it to disassemble pen parts...looks pretty cool too.


----------



## arioux (Aug 20, 2009)

Your version of a Shop Pencil ! )


----------



## skiprat (Aug 20, 2009)

Manny's pretty warm!!!:biggrin:
If no-one gets it more accurately by the morning, then he wins:biggrin:


----------



## LEAP (Aug 20, 2009)

It's a handle for holding parts when you are buffing.


----------



## smitty (Aug 20, 2009)

It is a tool to remove the threaded insert in the cap of a roller ball or fountain pen.  You loosen the knob at the top to get enough length to get pass the insert the you tighten the knob on the side to expand the collect to the size of the ID of the brass tube then tighten the knob on the top to pull insert out.

I have more BS where that came from.


----------



## skiprat (Aug 20, 2009)

LEAP said:


> It's a handle for holding parts when you are buffing.



No Phil, that is this one....:wink:


----------



## hunter-27 (Aug 20, 2009)

I would guess it to be for removing "coupler rings" and such items. Knob on top opens/closes the "jaws". The other knob operates the draw-bar action to pul' it out of the tube.

Well, crap. Just noticed someone types faster than me.


----------



## johnnycnc (Aug 20, 2009)

Frontal lobotomy device used on unsuspecting people who 
fall into penturning.:biggrin:
second guess: skip lid hinge adjuster, those squeaks are annoying, eh?:tongue:


----------



## Manny (Aug 20, 2009)

second guess: an official Richard Gear gerbal extraction device.......


Oh and Skip I don't mind paying for materials and shipping. I need a device like that.

Manny


----------



## titan2 (Aug 20, 2009)

skiprat said:


> :biggrin:
> Like to guess what this is for and how it works?
> If someone tells me EXACTLY what it is and how each bit works, then I'll make them one, if they want one:wink: ( free, of course ):biggrin:
> No clues though!!!!:biggrin:


 
Looks like an expanding collet....to be used for making closed-end pens!

Am I right?


Barney


----------



## Sylvanite (Aug 20, 2009)

Ok, a wild-*ssed guess.  It's a tool for removing a press-fit part (cap threads or nib holder) on a closed-end pen.  The collet is made from a bolt (or rod) whose threads stick out the other end.  There's a small rod free-floating inside the handle nearly the same diameter as the hole drilled in the collet.

To use the tool, you turn it collet-end up, so that the rod drops to the nut-end, and lock it in place with the set-screw.  Then push the collet into the pen.  The collet springs inwards to clear the pressed-in fitting.  Use the nut or knob on the end to snug the handle up against the part.  I'm guessing that the recess in the handle is sized to clear external threads.  Now turn the entire thing collet-end down, and release the set-screw so that the floating rod drops into the collet, locking it open.  Tighten the set-screw again to bind the pin in place.  Now the handle is gripping the press-fit part and you can wiggle it out of the closed-end pen.

Is that close?  If not, is it at least plausible?

Regards,
Eric


----------



## Chuck Key (Aug 20, 2009)

It holds a light bulb inside the the pen so the little people can see while working in there.  The light only comes on when the lathe is turning and it is dark in here so keep on turning please.


----------



## Randy_ (Aug 21, 2009)

I think it might be a tool to pull those pressed fittings that have the plastic threaded inserts?

Inseet the expanding end into the fitting and twist the little knob on the side of the tool until it catches the end of the fitting.  Then twist the knob on the end of the tool to .........

Hell no, that won't work........I don't know?


----------



## pssherman (Aug 21, 2009)

Its a tube removal device that can be used to remove tubes from a damaged blank without having to turn it off. The 4-part end is slid down the tube so that the fingers can catch on the end of the tube. The knob on the other end pulls the shaft, and tube, back while the blank is held against the body of the tool. To keep the shaft from rotating when turning the knob, the small part on the side holds a pin which rides in a groove in the shaft.

Is that close?


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Aug 21, 2009)

You're all wrong - it's a micro-precise grabbing device for the ever popular game "pick up sticks"...mind you, in some circles it's considered cheating to use devices such at this! :biggrin: 

Andrew


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 21, 2009)

Manny said:


> second guess: an official Richard Gear gerbal extraction device.......
> 
> 
> Oh and Skip I don't mind paying for materials and shipping. I need a device like that.
> ...


 
You Need a Gerbil puller Manny ???    :biggrin:


----------



## Randy_ (Aug 21, 2009)

pssherman said:


> Its a tube removal device that can be used to remove tubes from a damaged blank without having to turn it off. The 4-part end is slid down the tube so that the fingers can catch on the end of the tube. The knob on the other end pulls the shaft, and tube, back while the blank is held against the body of the tool. To keep the shaft from rotating when turning the knob, the small part on the side holds a pin which rides in a groove in the shaft.
> 
> Is that close?


 
I think Paul has got it; but more likely it is used for tubes that are glued with CA and get stuck in place before they are fully inserted so that the blank can be saved and the tube can be saved.

No need for such a nice tool to recover tubes out of busted blanks....it's too easy to just turn off the damaged blank.


----------



## Manny (Aug 21, 2009)

ldb2000 said:


> You Need a Gerbil puller Manny ???    :biggrin:



dang it caught in my own act!


----------



## PenPal (Aug 21, 2009)

*Device*

I could use such an expander to hold brass while roughing it up prior to glueing, the knurled top part increases the size of the tip that has a tapered stem to push the cut sections out.

regards peter.


----------



## bracky1 (Aug 21, 2009)

It's perfectly obvious!

It's a thing for a purpose.

The name of the thing escapes me at the moment but it is a specialised implement mainly used by penmakers in the art of penmaking. :biggrin:


----------



## VisExp (Aug 21, 2009)

It serves no purpose in pen making.  It is simply a random assortment of nuts, bolts, PR and a small Colet assembled and posted on the internet with a question to see how many people could be left scratching their heads trying to figure out how it could be used in pen making.

So far it's done a fine job :biggrin:


----------



## johncrane (Aug 21, 2009)

Pen tube Insertion Tool.


----------



## skiprat (Aug 21, 2009)

Gee you lot are nuttier than me!!!  I do like some of the suggestions though.:biggrin: I also have one on the drawing board that will remove the coupler on a closed ended cap, but this one IS for removing a pressed in coupler. Particularly on a closed ended pen. 

The reason it is so long is for the cuts in the 'jaws'.  With long cuts, the springyness allows the jaws to be pushed through the coupler (without damaging them ) and to spring open again once inside the tube. 
Turning the big knurled nob simply pulls the part out.
The small knob ( was the yellow one ) serves only a minor purpose.
I filed a flat surface on a section of the steel shaft. The small knob simply screws down far enough to prevent the shaft from rotating while trying to tighten it up.:biggrin:

When I get some time I'll make a little pictorial. There are no special tools required. The jaws are shaped with a file and the slots can be cut witha thick bladed hacksaw.

Manny, please PM me with your address. Just give me a little time to make one:biggrin:


----------



## Rollerbob (Aug 21, 2009)

Skip, gotta admit pretty cleaver!:wink: Now, about that kazoo!?!


----------



## philb (Aug 21, 2009)

Very good Skippy!

Think you might need a patent for it! 

PHIL


----------



## cnirenberg (Aug 21, 2009)

No matter how you look at it, that IS pretty cool.


----------



## THarvey (Aug 21, 2009)

Very nice Skip!!

Now, how much for one of these jewels?

Also, since shipping accross the pond could be costly for one, could we setup a group buy and let you ship to one location in the US?


----------



## Manny (Aug 21, 2009)

yeah baby! sending now skip!
thanks Skip!
Manny


----------



## heinedan (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks like a closed end mandrel to me. Just guessing, of course.

Dan


----------



## Penl8the (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi Skip,

Very ingenious. I could use one when I messed up my Baron Fountain pen.


----------



## Rollerbob (Aug 21, 2009)

See it now..............Latest craze since the "Deluxe" pendant backing plate!!!:biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (Aug 21, 2009)

I finished making Manny's one and took several pics to make the pictorial.
If I've got a good mobile signal, then I'll post the pics on how to make one when I get to my hotel tonight.  When you see just how easy they are to make, then you'd never need to buy one:biggrin:  

Manny, I got your addy and will post it as soon as I get back next week.:wink:


----------



## rpearson (Aug 21, 2009)

Skip,
This thread was a lot of fun.  Great ingenuity and thanks for sharing with all!
Congrats Manny!


----------



## Manny (Sep 2, 2009)

Whoo hoo! got my tool yesterday Skip. Thanks a bunch man. Thanks also for the tutorial. I wanna make a few different sizes for the various kits.



Manny


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Sep 2, 2009)

Manny said:


> second guess: an official Richard Gear gerbal extraction device.......
> 
> 
> Oh and Skip I don't mind paying for materials and shipping. I need a device like that.
> ...



You *NEED* a device for extracting gerbils from Richard Gear?!?


----------



## thevillageworkshop (Dec 29, 2009)

The divice appears to be an inner cap puller for fountain pens.  The expandable end of the rod can be adjusted to length and locked with the side knob.  The rear knob is turned to do the removal.

looks like it could also be modified to remove the center bands and couplers on other pen kits as well, like roller balls and fountains and would be a great tool to add to any tool box for pen repairs.


----------



## el_d (Dec 29, 2009)

skiprat said:


> I finished making Manny's one and took several pics to make the pictorial.
> If I've got a good mobile signal, then I'll post the pics on how to make one when I get to my hotel tonight.  When you see just how easy they are to make, then you'd never need to buy one:biggrin:
> 
> Manny, I got your addy and will post it as soon as I get back next week.:wink:



Skippy did you ever post istructions on how to make one of these? I think I missed it. This would be great for a long click dissassembly tool. I kinda did something like this but yours is ALOT nicer.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 29, 2009)

Yep, it's in the library, 2009 Articles:wink:


----------



## el_d (Dec 29, 2009)

Thank You Steven!!!


----------

